# rahmen in einem bild erstellen



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

hi leute, ich brauch mal wieder eure hilfe und zwar hab ich ein bild und ich möchte ein bestes teil im bild mit einem rahmen hervorheben.

wie mach ich das?


----------



## zirag (19. März 2004)

Musst schon präziser werden , was du für einen Rahmen haben willst


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

na ja, so einen mit diesen "abgerundetes rechteck werkzeug"

und damit soll ein bestimmter teil im bild umrahmt werden und dann so ein bisschen mit schein nach außen


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

@ Nitro schon mal was von Netiquette gehört ?


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

Sorry, aber ich schreibe immer klein eigentlich und ohne Punkt. Bei mir gehen die Sätze über Kommas hinweg.


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

Brav! wenn du dich schön daran hälst gibts  auch ein Leckerli! häng mal das Bild an wo du genau nen Rahmen machen willst wird ja nich gerade ein Aktfoto sein oder ?


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

nee, ist kein Aktfoto.

Aber ich möchte ja, dass ich das selbst kann und nicht, dass du mir das vormachst. Dann hab ich ja nix gelernt!
Also?


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

wie wäre es wenn ich es dir anhand des Beispiels von dir so erkläre das du es verstehst !


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

die Datei ist zu groß, um sie anzuhängen!
Probiers mit einem Beispiel deinerseits


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

schneide das beste Stück aus was du haben willst (freistellen) in den Fülloptionen  Schein nach aussen !


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Ich will ja einen Rahmen drum haben und dann den Schein!


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

so oder


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

neeee!

Lies mal wie ich das oben meinte mit dem Rahmen, welchen ist da meinte.

Dann kannst du mir auch helfen oder eben auch nicht, wobei ich zu letzteres eher tendiere.


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

wenn du mal ein Beispiel hättest wie es den aussehen soll wäre das kein Problem!


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

na kannst du dir es nicht vorstellen?

Es ist ein Bild, sagen wir da ist ein herz beispielsweise in der Mitte. Um das herz soll ein Rahmen wie oben erwähnt (vielleicht auch gestrichelt) und dann soll dieser Rahmen eben nach außen leuchten.

Ich frag mich,w as daran so schwer zu verstehen sein soll?


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

?so


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

neeee, guck mal, das ist ein werbebild.

schwarz und inner mitte ist ein gegenstand.
so, dieser Gegenstand soll mit einem gestricheltem Rahmen, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, welcher genau, umrandet werden, nicht direkt am Gegenstand, sondern mit Freiraum und dann soll der Rahmen eben leuchten.

Das muss man doch verstehen


----------



## zirag (19. März 2004)

Wieso in Gottes Namen hängst du dein Bild nicht an , 
ich verstehe solche Leute nicht sie *erwarten* Hilfe und sind denn zu Faul eine Datei anzuhängen 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

weil es zu groß ist 12 MB


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

du wirst doch das Bild mit Photoshop auf Forum erträgliche Grösse bringen


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

ihr könnt mir doch auch helfen, ohne das Bild zu haben. Geht das nicht?
Ich hab mich klar und deutlich eigentlich ausgedrückt, was ich haben möchte und wie!

Das sóllte doch zu machen sein.

Ihr seid doch alle Profis hier!


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

so, das Gekrakel soll das Objekt darstellen und das Rote eben der Rahmen, der auch gestrichelt sein kann.

Jedoch soll da nur der Rahmen sein, ohne ne Hintergrundfarbe!


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

so ?


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

oder so


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

eher das zweite, aber der Rahmen soll nicht so gestrichelt sein, sondern eben gerade wie man das so kennt!


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

aber der Schein darf nur nach außen sein.


----------



## PEZ (19. März 2004)

Daß hier der ein oder andere Profi ist, heißt noch lange nicht, daß man sich nicht einen vernünftigen Umgangston angewöhnen sollte.

Brings dir einfach selber bei.
Gruß PEZ


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

zur Anmerkung: das Wort "selber" gibt es gar nicht.
Es gibt nur "selbst"


----------



## PEZ (19. März 2004)

Das Wort "Bitte" und "Danke" gibt es aber.


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

Hat mir denn schon jemand erklärt, wie ich sowas mache?
Ich glaube nicht und bedanken sollte man sich in der Regel nachdem man Etwas erhalten hat, oder?


----------



## PEZ (19. März 2004)

Und man bekommt es erst wenn man brav bitte gesagt hat. 

Also üben wir das jetzt mal.


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

Ist das hier eine Support Seite >>>Nein >> Hier helfen User  >Usern nach Erfahrungen und besten Wissen .


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

hmmm, der zweite Versuch war doch super!
So meinte ich das. Aber der Rahmen war nicht soooo richtig.

der soll eben so gestrichelt auf der Linie sein, die eigentlich den Rahmen bildet.


.........
:       :
..........




so in der Art!


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

wie schon gesagt, der Rahmen soll so gestrichelt oder gepunktet sein und dann eben Kontakt mit dem Hintergrund haben bzw. dieselbe Farbe haben.


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

wenn ichs nicht anders erklären kann, dann schau mal hier.
So einen Rahmen möchte ich haben!


----------



## zirag (19. März 2004)

[edit] na endlich  [/edit]

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2004)

Hi,

Unser Webcutdirector hat diesbezüglich mal ein Videotutorial gemacht, das hilft Dir sicher weiter: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131435.html

Viel Spass damit

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## nitrobesim (19. März 2004)

Danke!

Aber des ist ja nur für die gestrickelte Linie!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2004)

Dann reduzierst Du Dein Musterbild eben auf ein "Pünktchenmuster" und nicht auf Linien, machst also 3x3 px mit einem Punkt in der Mitte...


----------



## Senfdose (20. März 2004)

;-)


----------



## Precog (20. März 2004)

zu der schrift:

mach, wie senfdose, einfach eine dicke Kontur um die Schrift.
Oder erstelle den Schriftzug, drück  STRG+Klick auf die schriftebene, wechsel auf die bild-ebene und drück entfernen. Danach machst du dann den Rahmen um das bild...


----------



## nitrobesim (21. März 2004)

irgendwie meint ihr alle was anderes als ich.
ich hatte dieses Bild nur angehangen wegen dem Punktrahmen nicht wegen dem Schriftzug. Hmmm.


----------



## Fey (21. März 2004)

Hallo,

auch wenn es eigentlich schon gesagt wurde, ich versuche mein Glück auch nochmal. Also:

1. Neue Datei (3 px * 3 px)
2. Buntstiftwerkzeug nehmen, Werkzeugspitze 1px, Farbe deiner Wahl
3. Punkt in die Mitte der Datei setzen
4. Alles markieren, Bearbeiten > Muster festlegen
5. In dein Bild wechseln
6. Auswahl festlegen
7. Auswahl > Auswahl verändern > Umrandung (1 px)
8. Bearbeiten > Fläche füllen > Muster: Punkt auswählen und bestätigen

Et voilá, das Ergebnis im Anhang.

Gruß,
Melanie

P.S.: Nix für Ungut, aber mit ein bisserl nachdenken hätte man das auch mit dem Videotutorial hinbekommen.


----------

